# Betta Swollen Gill and Lump



## Scolon13 (Jun 5, 2020)

Housing:
How many gallons is your tank? 5.5 gallons
Does it have a filter? Yes
Does it have a heater? Yes
What temperature is your tank? 75 degrees F
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind? No

Food:
What food brand do you use?
Do you feed flakes or pellets? Pellets
Freeze-dried?
How often do you feed your Betta? How much? Two pellets in morning and at Night

Maintenance:
Before your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? Once every two weeks
What percentage of water did you change? 25%
What is the source of your water? Tap Water
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? Empty whole tank and clean
What additives do you use? What brand of conditioner? Aqueon Conditioner 

Water Parameters:
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you. Important: Test your water _before_ the regular water change; not after one.

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness (GH):
Alkalinity (KH):

Symptoms and Treatment:
When did you first notice the symptoms? Last week
How has your Betta’s appearance changed? Swollen Gills and lump under chin
How has your Betta’s behavior changed? Not as active
Is your Betta still eating? Yes
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how? Bettafix dose once a day since Thursday 
Does your Betta have any history of being ill?no
How long have you owned your Betta? Since March
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased?No


----------



## fatblonde (Apr 20, 2020)

How is he doing? Someone will be along to help you!


----------



## Scolon13 (Jun 5, 2020)

fatblonde said:


> How is he doing? Someone will be along to help you!


Wen’t to an Aquarium Specialty store and they confirmed he has Dropsy. He scales are slightly pine coned and we started him on Maracyn Two. He still doesn’t have an appetite but he’s swimming around like nothing is wrong. Trying the Garlic Guard later to see if he’ll at least eat one small pellet


----------



## fatblonde (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm not sure what ammonia poisoning looks like, but I believe their gills bleed. The box stores say your water is fine, but if you could get the API master test kit it will give you very accurate readings. I would suggest more frequent water changes of about 30-50%. I'll message one of the mods around here and maybe they can give you more helpful advice.
He sure is pretty, I love his coloring


----------



## Scolon13 (Jun 5, 2020)

Forgot to mention I checked his ammonia levels yesterday and it came back as 0PPM. The gills have gone from a bright red to a darker maroon color which I remember them being when I brought him home


----------



## fatblonde (Apr 20, 2020)

I'm new myself so I don't want to give bad advice. I get a bit paranoid and have been changing water once and twice a day while doing fish in cycle. I think they have a beard that is black in color and I'm always mistaking it for their gills 🤪


----------



## Scolon13 (Jun 5, 2020)

fatblonde said:


> I'm new myself so I don't want to give bad advice. I get a bit paranoid and have been changing water once and twice a day while doing fish in cycle. I think they have a beard that is black in color and I'm always mistaking it for their gills 🤪


You learn something new everyday! I had no idea that’s what that area was called. I was trying to figure out what it was. I guess the swelling is causing it to be more visible. Tried to feed him a pellet again but he’s not having it. The weird thing is he’s super active and still moving around like nothing is wrong.


----------

